# The Ultimate Backpack



## ekins (Jun 5, 2003)

I've been on a quest for some time now for the ultimate commuter backpack, so far without any luck. Here are some of the things I'm looking for.

1. Prefer a backpack over a messenger back, although I'm not entirely opposed to a messenger bag. I have an older REI laptop backpack that I currently use. I like the feel of it. I borrowed a friends messenger bag and didn't like it. Shifts around too much.

2. Can safely hold a reasonably large laptop, a change of clothes, and a few other bits and pieces. My current bag handles this well.

3.Waterproof. Should be able to handle 90 minutes in a good rain without worries about the contents getting wet. This is where my current bag sucks. I've thought of just making a waterproof cover for it but it also has a problem with item 4 below.

4. Good ventilation on your back. My current back has thick (at least 1") foam covered with a mesh material. It's very comfortable but acts like a sponge for sweat and it doesn't take too many rides before it's smelling a bit nasty. I've seen some backpacks with a mesh that goes against your back with the pack not even touching your back. I haven't used one but this looks like an interesting idea.

5. Provides some organization capabilities of the contents rather than just being a big dry bag with straps. My current bag is decent in this area.

6. Decent looking. I will use the bag for work even when I'm not commuting. I travel quite a bit and will be taking it on planes and into meetings. This is the lowest priority on the list but nobody wants to look too dorky.

Has anyone seen anything coming close to meeting this criteria?

-Brian


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

If you find something please post it. I'm on a quest for a new commuting pack as well. I can't put panniers on my bike and I don't want to go the messenger bag route. Right now I'm riding with my old Dana Design Hoodoo Spire, but it's heavy and hot. 

I would add to the list that it should preferably be a light color w/ reflective bits on it for the early morning commute. My current pack is black which doesn't help much in that department.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

probably just a big drypack, but an option

http://www.chromebags.com/products/bags/packs/


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Everything on yer list is easy to find except for the good ventilation. That's where backpacks fall down every time.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> probably just a big drypack, but an option
> 
> http://www.chromebags.com/products/bags/packs/


I used to have the backbone pack- worked great, very waterproof, could hold 3 fridgepacks of beer.

Ventilation sucked. It was like strapping a furnace on my back in the summer. Great in the winter...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> I used to have the backbone pack- worked great, very waterproof, could hold 3 fridgepacks of beer.
> 
> Ventilation sucked. It was like strapping a furnace on my back in the summer. Great in the winter...


something like this maybe?

http://www.roirecreation.com/brands/Deuter/2005/Packs/Trans-Alpine-25.php


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know why people are so averse to using a seat post rack. They even make them to hold panniers if you need a lot of storage. No need to have anything on your back.


----------



## ekins (Jun 5, 2003)

Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *Bocephus Jones II*
_something like this maybe?_

_http://www.roirecreation.com/brands/...-Alpine-25.php<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->._

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
I'll have to check this one out. The Airstripes ventilation system looks interesting but could also be a sweat sponge depending on the material.

Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *JohnnyTooBad*
_I don't know why people are so averse to using a seat post rack. They even make them to hold panniers if you need a lot of storage. No need to have anything on your back._

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I've avoided panniers for two primary reasons. First, I'm hesitant to carry a loptop in one since it's going to be taking a lot more shock that it is on my back. Second, I will sometimes commute on my nice road bike and don't want to mess with panniers on it.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

A guy at the LBS I help at had one of these:
http://www.ortlieb.com/_prod.php?lang=en&produkt=kuriertasche#

He seemed to like it, ventilation wasn't great, but being waterproof is sort of at odds with being well ventilated.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I have an older model of this:
http://www.vaude.de/hps/client/vaude/public/hxfront/index.hbs/outdoor/en
With the "Aeroflex Light suspension system" which lifts the back away from your back.

I have not seen these in stores for quite some time. I'm wondering if the "gave up" on the US market. 

Scot


----------



## ekins (Jun 5, 2003)

Scot_Gore said:


> I have an older model of this:
> http://www.vaude.de/hps/client/vaude/public/hxfront/index.hbs/outdoor/en
> With the "Aeroflex Light suspension system" which lifts the back away from your back.
> 
> ...


I need to try and find a source for these. I looked at their website and the Aeroflex suspension sounds exactly like what I am looking for. Unfortunately I couldn't find any good pictures of it. I'm not sure a laptop will fit either. Thanks for the lead though. I'll follow-up if I'm able to find out anymore or find something else.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

ekins said:


> I need to try and find a source for these. I looked at their website and the Aeroflex suspension sounds exactly like what I am looking for. Unfortunately I couldn't find any good pictures of it. I'm not sure a laptop will fit either. Thanks for the lead though. I'll follow-up if I'm able to find out anymore or find something else.


I'll take some pictures of mine to try to show you the Aeroflex frame and I'll drop my laptop in to see how it fits and post them up here tonight or tommorrow.

EDIT: I goggled an on-line US retailer that appears to carry the line: http://www.puddledockers.com/category_s/47.htm

Scot


----------



## mtgross (May 20, 2006)

Take a look here

http://www.chromebags.com/products/bags/rolltop/

I am also looking for a backpack, I am leaning towards this one, kinda pricy but might be worth it.


----------



## Suzie Green (May 16, 2008)

I was gonna say that maybe the waterproof requirement might be a deal breaker. How about wrapping the contents in a plastic trash bag on those days where rain might be an issue? Not sure how practical that is, but I do it all the time when backpacking.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

REI has a very nice sling pack (one wide strap) that I've been using with good results. It's slim but carries everything I need.

http://www.rei.com/product/738793

I just got mine a few weeks ago in a rust red color. It was on clearance for $20.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

banjo bros?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a Camelback Transalp as my main cycling pack. It completely rocks, and I would recommend it to anyone. It has a pull out rain cover, and I'm always amazed at what I can fit in it. It's small enough that I can put one or two things in it to run across town and not have to deal with a huge pack, but I've gone on week long vacations with the thing as my only bag as well. I just use it as a carry on. Whatever won't fit inside can usually be strapped to the outside though some strategically placed bungees. The inside is bright yellow, so stuff never gets lost in there. I don't think I've used the bladder in it in years, but it's just such a great pack. I love it.


----------



## ekins (Jun 5, 2003)

The Chrome bag might work, but it is expensive and kind of ugly, IMHO. The sling bag wouldn't hold my laptop. I think I've found a local source for the Vaude backpacks that Scot suggested. (They have a web presence but I don't know yet if htey have a storefront.) I need to look at one of the bags and see if a laptop will fit. The Vaude backpacks seem to have the features I'm looking for at a reasonable price. http://www.basegear.com/bikebags.html

Waterproofness is an issue for me. I live in Portland and commuting in the winter can be a bit wet.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Here's a few shots of my bag:


----------



## ekins (Jun 5, 2003)

SleeveleSS said:


> I have a Camelback Transalp as my main cycling pack. It completely rocks, and I would recommend it to anyone. It has a pull out rain cover, and I'm always amazed at what I can fit in it. It's small enough that I can put one or two things in it to run across town and not have to deal with a huge pack, but I've gone on week long vacations with the thing as my only bag as well. I just use it as a carry on. Whatever won't fit inside can usually be strapped to the outside though some strategically placed bungees. The inside is bright yellow, so stuff never gets lost in there. I don't think I've used the bladder in it in years, but it's just such a great pack. I love it.


I hadn't considered any of the Camelback backpacks. The Trans Alp has gotten good reviews although it doesn't look like Camelback is making it anymore. At least it's not listed on their website. It's still not too hard to find though. It looks like the H.O.S.S. is the replacement. It has some interesting features and looks worth looking into too.

Here's an interesting review about an Ortlieb backpack from someone who's previous favorite was a Trans Alp.

http://thelazyrandonneur.blogspot.com/2008/04/ortlieb-velocity-5-month-review.html


----------



## ekins (Jun 5, 2003)

Scot_Gore said:


> Here's a few shots of my bag:


Hi Scot, thanks for taking the time to post these. Hopefully I can still find one to check out first hand.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Other brands offer a similar suspension system to the Vaude pack that Scot Gore posted. I know Osprey does, as my wife just bought one for hiking. You can find Osprey packs at REI. And i think other brands have that design as well...actually, looking on REI's website, some of their packs have it: http://www.rei.com/product/762506

That said, I use the REI Lookout for occasional commuting and grocery shopping and riding to the gym (and I use panniers for grocery shopping). It's not Portland waterproof but you can buy waterproof pack covers.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Osprey, Gregory, Arc'teryx and some others make nice laptop size bags with excellent ventilation, like Scot Gore's pictures.

You can put a pack cover on anything and make it waterproof enough for a commute.

Ortlieb and Sea Line both make backpacks that are basically dry bags with straps, ventilation won't be ideal, but you won't have to worry if you ride off the end of a dock.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I've seen a guy commuting around here with one of these:










https://www.seallinegear.com/urban.asp?Action=UrbanBackpack&Category=Urban

Not sure about the ventilation but it looks big enough to carry a laptop from what I've seen.

I prefer a messenger bag. You might want to try one again - if they're strapped on correctly and have a sternum strap, they don't move around at all.


----------



## Ouray (Jun 16, 2004)

*Check out Tom Bihn*

I own a fair bit of Tom Bihn gear and recommend it very highly. One of the pieces that might be of interest to you is the "Brain Bag" and you can take a look at:

http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/300/TB0104

I have one of these as well as a "Super Ego" messenger bag:

http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/300/TB0825

And a bunch of accessories.

Construction is first rate and largely (maybe completely) accomplished locally. Laptop protection is as good as it gets and the systems are modular. The attention to detail and quality is exceptional, and you won't find better customer relations anywhere, imo. Tom, Darcy, and other folks at their business will take care of you. Regarding "waterproof", well, maybe not, but they are up in your neck of the woods - Seattle. ;-)

I travel all over the world regularly and a Bihn bag or two is _always_ with me. That said, I haven't been bike commuting for a while, although I was just out in my shop today refurbishing an 80's Nishiki touring bike for that very purpose! Good luck in your search.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*This one is promising*

I've been a chrome and camelbak user for a long time but I'm seriously leaning towards one of these. http://www.ortliebusa.com/cartgenie/prodInfo.asp?pid=146&cid=2
Vented suspension and completely waterproof.


----------

